# Im Out DX



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jul 2, 2011)

okay wow, i was gonna comment on my thread about what do you prefer and tell me favorites in the questions, but i took some meds a while ago for pain and for some reason everything is either tilted in my vision or sideways or slanted. and i feel like im balancing on a pole i cant fall off of, so im gonna go too bed early. good night all I love you all!!!  feel free to show off your tegus in this post!!!!


----------



## Surameli1984 (Jul 20, 2011)

? ??????, ??? ???? ?????? ?????????. ????????? ??? ??? ???????? ????? ??? ? PM.


----------



## Grendel (Jul 20, 2011)

Excuse me, but this is the second time or maybe third that you refer to taking "pain meds" and then being out of it. What is it that you are taking and why, if I may ask?


----------



## new2tegus (Jul 23, 2011)

Haha Grendel, was going to ask myself, but I'm guessing I don't want to know.


----------

